# chaussure nike



## scarpette (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,( je sais pas trop si c'est ici qu'il faut poser cette question )

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ou acheter cette chaussure et surtout le nom ce celle ci ?

http://imagik.fr/view-rl/343971

Merci a tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas.

Pour les fringues "originales", faut demander à l'onc' Patoch.

rrrrr rrrrr rrrrr rrrrr


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2010)

Euh, _nike store_ sur le net ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Mais euh... Comme disait l'autre : "_Ils le vendent, ça ?"_


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2010)

scarpette a dit:


> Bonjour,( je sais pas trop si c'est ici qu'il faut poser cette question )
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ou acheter cette chaussure et surtout le nom ce celle ci ?
> 
> ...


Surtout, s'inscrire à un forum Mac pour des renseignements sur l'achat de pompes, faut oser. Je sais bien qu'on est les plus beaux et les meilleurs, mais il y a des limites


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> 
> Pour les fringues "originales", faut demander à l'onc' Patoch.




Pompes de clodos qui se persuadent d'avoir de la classe !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pompes de clodos qui se persuadent d'avoir de la classe !


 
J'aime bien les petits vélos sur la tranche, là, c'est...
Hum.

'fin, c'est frais, c't"original, ça nous change des mac montés en pieds de lampe, des poster géants avec des pommes ou de la collec des vieux pulls à Steve...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'aime bien les petits vélos sur la tranche, là, c'est...
> Hum.
> 
> 'fin, c'est frais, c't"original, ça nous change des mac montés en pieds de lampe, des poster géants avec des pommes ou de la collec des vieux pulls à Steve...



Une tentative pathétique de recherche d'originalité encadrée qui finit inexorablement par te faire rejoindre le troupeau fissa... :style:


Ça, c'est de la vraie pompe ! :style:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2010)

scarpette a dit:


> ( je sais pas trop si c'est ici qu'il faut poser cette question )



Euh, pas vraiment : tu aurais sans doute plus de chance sur un site / forum "Nike"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, pas vraiment : tu aurais sans doute plus de chance sur un site / forum "Nike"


 
C'était son premier post ici et le voilà déjà parti - aurait-il eu le sentiment de n'avoir pas été convenablement acceuilli ?

J'ai des remords.

Soit le bienvenue, scarpette !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

En attendant, si vous voulez que l'on discute chaussure, apprenez certaines bases ... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En attendant, si vous voulez que l'on discute chaussure, apprenez certaines bases ... :style:


 
Bah, tu sais, moi, je suis informaticien - alors les fringues et le bon goût, hein ?...
Hé, hé.


----------



## scarpette (28 Décembre 2010)

tout d'abord, j'ai mis ce post dans "la terasse" ou c'est marqué que l'on peut parlé de tout et pas forcément des MAC 

ensuite, j'ai regardé hier aprem toutes les chaussures de nike store france et aucune trace de ces chaussures.

PS : pour ceux qui n'aime pas, pas besoin de me le dire, car je suis conscient que ces chaussure peuvent vous perturber par son originalité.

Merci a ceux qui essaient de m'aider !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah, tu sais, moi, je suis informaticien - alors les fringues et le bon goût, hein ?...
> Hé, hé.


C'est ce qui me navre un peu, chez toi... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




scarpette a dit:


> ... ces chaussure peuvent vous perturber par son originalité.



*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!*   






Tiens c'est vrai que je me sens tout perturbé, subitement... :casse:




Hmmmmmmpfrrr mpppppf ....


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

scarpette a dit:


> (...) car je suis conscient que ces chaussure peuvent vous perturber par son *originalité*.
> 
> (...)


À combien d'exemplaires ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

scarpette a dit:


> je suis conscient que ces chaussure peuvent vous perturber par son originalité.


 
Tu sais, ce qui me perturbe le plus dans cette histoire c'est le mélange pour le moins original que tu fais entre le pluriel et le singulier dans ta phrase...

Bon, sinon, t'as pas moyen de contacter le gars qui a posté la photo par le biais du site ?
Si ça se trouve, c'est un bricolage perso, tu ne le trouveras nulle part en boutique - mais si le type a du rab de la jolie bandelette avec les vélos dessus, il peut peut-être te bricoler un truc...
Hé hé hé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu sais, ce qui me perturbe le plus dans cette histoire c'est le mélange pour le moins original que tu fais entre le pluriel et le singulier dans ta phrase...



Ben tu vois ; moi ça ne me perturbe plus tant que ça... C'est quand même en passe de devenir la norme d'écrire avec les pieds mal chaussés...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

en tout cas, rapide la campagne de pub MacG


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

Ah c'est là que ça se passe aujourd'hui ? :love:


----------



## Kamidh (28 Décembre 2010)

Arlequin, rien a voir avec MacG, c'est une pub Google suivant tes navigations... Donc cela est personnalisé.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

Kamidh a dit:


> Arlequin, rien a voir avec MacG, c'est une pub Google suivant tes navigations... Donc cela est personnalisé.



ai juste cliqué sur le lien de notre nouvel "ami"


----------



## Kamidh (28 Décembre 2010)

Et oui il suffit de peu...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

Kamidh a dit:


> Et oui il suffit de peu...



mouais 

n'était il pas question, en son temps, de fournir des pubs plus ciblées "MacG" (informatique, technologies ...) ? parce que bon ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui.... Mais non.


----------



## collodion (28 Décembre 2010)

scarpette a dit:


> tout d'abord, j'ai mis ce post dans "la terasse" ou c'est marqué que l'on peut parlé de tout et pas forcément des MAC



Au Bar MacG, il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de conversation autorisé.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Au Bar MacG, il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de conversation autorisé.


Et surtout pas la psychologie de comptoir...


----------



## collodion (28 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et surtout pas la psychologie de comptoir...



Et un seul type de réponse.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Et un seul type de réponse.


Cher chevalier masqué !... :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Cher chevalier masqué !... :love: :love:









*
???*  ​


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Au Bar MacG, il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de conversation autorisé.





collodion a dit:


> Et un seul type de réponse.



que de mystères ... 

ah, c'est une énigme ? 

nichons, DTC

j'ai bon ? 

non ? 

zut alors

et sinon, un truc sympa à raconter ?


----------



## kisbizz (29 Décembre 2010)

il gele , au placard les chaussures en toile !!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Décembre 2010)

J'étais accroupi derrière la haie et je me suis dit "oh mais regardez qui est là". Et finalement, je me dis que Kissbiz devrait nous accueillir tous les week-ends pour regarder des hommes (et on espère des femmes) à moitié nus se battre comme des tigres enragés.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

Toi aussi personnalise tes chaussures sur le modèle de millions d'autres personnes et tu auras une chaussure unique. Bref, soyez différents dans l'uniformité !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2010)

Nobody a dit:


> J'étais accroupi derrière la haie



Eh les gars, on tient celui qui chie derrière les bosquets


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

collodion a dit:


> Au Bar MacG, il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de conversation autorisé.


 
Ouais.
Iron Maiden.

_Mais si tu dois mourir,_
_si tu dois mourir_
_si tu dois mouriiiiiiir_
_si tu dois mourir_
_meurt avec tes bottes !_


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une tentative pathétique de recherche d'originalité encadrée qui finit inexorablement par te faire rejoindre le troupeau fissa... :style:
> 
> 
> Ça, c'est de la vraie pompe ! :style:



Ou ca. Nous avons donc plus d'un point en commun !


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2010)

Je dirais qu'il s'agit d'une Nike Sweet Classic basse






mais ... Customized!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ou ca. Nous avons donc plus d'un point en commun !



Aurais-tu préparé du homard breton récemment ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2010)

On la trouve... là par exemple

http://sneakernews.com/2010/06/17/nike-sweet-classic-low-canvas-livestrong-bicycle-midsole/

C'est un modèle customisé par LIveStrong


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Et voilà !
Encore un mystère résolu sur MacG !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et voilà !
> Encore un mystère résolu sur MacG !



Tant mieux, ça commençait à sentir la poudre cette histoire de vélo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Un peu les pieds aussi, quand même - non ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un peu les pieds aussi, quand même - non ?



Ouais depuis 2006 environ qu'il a dit l'aut' type là.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais depuis 2006 environ qu'il a dit l'aut' type là.


 
Après l'enfant du placard, le posteur de la Nike en toile - quatre ans enfermé dedans - quelle horreur !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais euh... Comme disait l'autre : "_Ils le vendent, ça ?"_


Il disait aussi: "tant qu'il y'aura des cons pour acheter..."


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2010)

Je préfère quand même les chaussures de sport _made in England_ :style:


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, _nike store_ sur le net ?




franchement, si c'est pour faire des réponses comme ça*










:love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2011)

Eh, c'est pas paske tu es reviendu que tu peux tout te permettre  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

Ah en plus, tu modères le bar :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah en plus, tu modères le bar :affraid:


Ah m_u_rde !.... 


:rateau:


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Eh, c'est pas paske tu es reviendu que tu peux tout te permettre
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------
> 
> Ah en plus, tu modères le bar :affraid:




Un taulier qui picole derrière le bar  est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Un taulier qui picole derrière le bar  est-ce bien raisonnable ?



moi ? je ne bois plus !  (grand chose)


----------

